# Good looking Turkey Burger recipe



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Found a good looking Turkey Burger recipe at http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/detail.php?docid=37563&extcode=L3FN4AA00

I've used these guys' recipes for a few things before and they always turn out great.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Home made turkey burgers I made last summer!


----------

